# Experience with Castor Oil?



## teamsalem (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone have a story to share regarding Castor Oil induction? How much did you take? I've heard various things, 2tsp up to 4 oz. Was it awful?


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I took 4oz last time. I had prodromal labor for 12 hours (reg ctx up to 4-5 minutes apart, so unfair that they petered out!!). The next day I had the same thing, so that evening I took castor oil hoping to get myself into "real" labor. I mixed it with rootbeer and softened ice cream, so it was like a greasy rootbeer float. I had some mild diahrrea and did kick in some regular contractions for a few hours, but they stopped again. It was another day before I went into real labor.

So it wasn't awful for me, but it really didn't work. I don't know if I'd try it again.


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

I did it. My water broke, but I wasn't having contractions, so my midwife had me take castor oil to get labor started (to try and avoid that pesky 24-hr time limit







). I mixed a small bottle (4 or 6 oz, I don't remember which) with chocolate ice cream, and couldn't taste it at all. It definitely got the contractions going, as well as giving me wicked diarrhea! I don't know if I would choose it again, but it worked in that situation.
Good luck!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

never worked for me for labor but does to give me diahrrea

for me i take it the way ina may suggests... scrambled up with some scrambled eggs... or i just chug it straight and rinse my mouth fast... but that way takes a strong stomach even if you get the flavorless kind!


----------



## loveneverfails (Feb 20, 2009)

Didn't work for me, made me feel extremely weak and dehydrated, and tastes so disgusting that I'm shuddering even thinking about it. I'd only take it if my other option was pit, and even then? I really might take the pit.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I took just 1oz (1/8 cup) in a peanut butter banana smoothie and it gradually pushed me into labor at around 41.5 weeks. Figured it couldn't hurt, I was constipated anyway. About 2 hours later I had irregular contractions, 4 hours later I had short but frequent regular contractions and bloody show. Gentle early labor all night and morning (slow ramp-up is a normal pattern for me), active labor kicked in next afternoon. No side-effects.


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

I took castor oil for my last pregnancy. I know lots of people say no to it and that its bad but I was kinda desperate........

My second baby was a 43 weeker, I couldn't do that again, because of my first babies birth I really freak out towards the end of pregnancy (I had a really bad induction) and then having a 43 weeker for my second baby I just couldn't handle things really. On top of that, we had just moved house, I had been off pain meds since 30 weeks (I suffer from EDS and fibro). I had awful SPD, bones were crunching together and it was awful, bad back, just pain, pain and more pain.

Sooooooooooo, come 39 weeks, I decided it was time to think about possibilities. I didn't want to go into hospital for an induction and they had been refusing sweeps so chances of allowing me an induction were highly unlikely anyway (not that I wanted one but I needed baby out and I hope people can kinda understand why, I dunno, things are difficult enough with dislocations etc without being pregnant at the same time).

Weds of my 39th week, I went in and they did allow me a sweep BUT they did a US first because baby appeared to be breech (turned out she just had a boney bum), they decided baby was going to be at least 10 lbs and I knew from that and the way the OB spoke to me that a hospital birth was definitely out the question (I was planning a homebirth anyway, I am in the UK) and there was no way I was going to allow myself to get into that situation. I doubted baby was over 10 lbs.

So, I had the sweep on Weds, I walked home, hind waters went but it was just a trickle, so I didn't believe it, didn't want to believe it.

Friday, I took the plunge and took the castor oil, I think it was 4 table spoons mixed with juice, it was grim. According to my dating US I was due that day, according to ovulation, I was due the day after.

On the Friday evening, about 10pm I think it was, I was tired, went to bed. I went to the toilet, lay down in my bed, shifted my leg into a comfy position and had a ontraction. I thought it might just be cramp but it happened again. So, I went to the loo again, got into bed and and it happened again when I moved my leg. I figured maybe, my body was just unhappy about me moving my leg (ok, I think weird stuff some times). By 11pm I think it was, I figured I was definitely in Labour, waddled down stairs, played mahjong etc on the computer and at 3:30 am on the Saturday, baby was here (waters went fully literally moments before she was born).

I don't know whether it was the sweep or the castor oil or a mixture of both? Had no bad stomach pain (except for the labour), no diarrhoea etc.

Got the home birth, escaped a long pregnancy/induction and joints settled down a bit so life was a bit more bearable.


----------



## Rylins mama (Aug 22, 2007)

I did it. I wouldnt do it again unless put in the same situation. I was 17 days overdue with doctors on my butt about getting him out. Took it at noon and contractions started an hour later full on. He was born at 4:20 pm. It did work but I think all I needed was that one little "push" over the edge. I hated it though!


----------



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

from what I have heard, your body has to be ready for labor in order for it to work... like dilated and effaced pretty good (say 3cm+ and at least 75+% effaced).... I suggest eating it (around 2-3tbs) of it in chili... you cant even tell its in there.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i took 3 ozand went into labor 6 hours later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

My experience was pretty ideal -- I was 42 weeks, and wanting to avoid more monitoring at the hospital (and have that baby already -- my first 2 came near their EDD's). I was reluctant, because I heard lots of icky stories, and plenty of mamas who tried it and didn't have labor start up.

I took the first dose (2oz.) mixed into chocolate milkshake around 9am, and then another dose at 1pm. I had lots of loose stools throughout the afternoon, but not terrible or anything, then started some irregular contractions by 5pm-ish, took a long walk and the contractions became regular, called the mw around 9pm, had a baby at 3am. Labor was normal for me -- and she was a big, big baby.

For me it was a good option given the circumstance. I definitely wouldn't try it at 39 weeks. Or without my care provider's knowledge/recommendation.


----------



## MyFullHouse (Apr 23, 2010)

I do not do it (even though my mw's highly recommended it when I was 14 days past EDD) because I live an hour away from the hospital. I worry enough about delivering in the car. I don't need to worry about diarrhea!


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

Did and would do it again over medical hospital induction. Dd2 was 9 day od. Talked to my midwife. I took about 3 TBS or so in some coke with ice. Drank it fast with a straw. Not bad really. The texture is greasy but its wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be after reading stuff on here. Not that I want to have some for no reason but not gag inducing.

Anyway took it after a light lunch. Two hours later diarreah began. Then labor began. 3.5 hours after labor started babe was in my arms.

I was told by my 2 midwives and also read that it tends to work better if you are more than a week overdue. I am not saying they have scientific studies to back this up. Just observations of various midwives I talked to or read.

ETA: I had also been doing all the other things recommended to kick start labor since 40 weeks. Accupressure massage, walking, sex, nipple stim, reflexology, sage tea (more to soften cervix than start labor), a membrane sweep and probably a few others.


----------



## Chavelamomela (Sep 25, 2006)

I did with my ds#1. I was 41 weeks 5 days past EDD. the day before, cervix was ripe and 1-2 cm dilation, so we knew my body was starting to do something (consulted with MW before taking).

Took 1 tbsp at 8am, had purges, no contrax. Took another tbsp at noon, more purges. By around 2pm had early contractions, (took a nap) and by 4pm they were getting stronger. Active labor established around 8-9pm, and baby was born the next morning at 6:40am. No meconium, no problems (I had back-labor, but was manageable with pressure on my lower back).

I would do it again if I had to, but I much preferred going into labor on my own with ds#2!


----------



## suddenlyamama (Mar 6, 2010)

hello hello hello
loved my castor oil experience. I knew I was 2 cm and had my bloody show, but for some reason my little girl couldn't get things going.
I took 2 tbsp in some oj at 6. After the uh, nasty affects wore off (about 2 hours later) I quite literally began having cntrx 6 minutes apart, they were mild though. DD was born at 12 o clock next day. I am sure it would have been sooner if I didn't have to sit in triage while waiting to be transferred to a room!

Good luck mama!

oh and I forgot to mention that it wasn't bad at all. better than a shot of tequila or something


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

I was just reading this a few days ago, so thought I would add my story!! My water broke at 40+3 at 6 am in the morning. I had 24 hours to go into labor on my own or else would have to induce at the hospital. Midwife recommended castor oil at around 6 pm if I hadn't gone into labor yet.

I took 4 oz in a chocolate milkshake. It was completely tolerable to drink (couldn't really tell it was there). I went into labor 2 hours later, after only one bout of very liquidy diarrhea. I then had a bout of liquid once at the birth center before baby, then a 3 hr 15 min labor, then 2 bouts of liquid diarrhea after baby.

In my case, my body was clearly ready, and it was tolerable to eat and not bad at all in terms of diarrhea! Would definitely do it again!


----------

